# Abbey Motor Hotel, Leicester - February 2013



## Goldie87 (Feb 23, 2013)

The Abbey Motor Hotel was built around 1962, at the very top of a multi-storey car park development which eventually included a petrol station, shopping arcade, cinema, restaurant, and bar. The name changed a number of times over the years, becoming the Eaton Bray Hotel, then the Queens Hotel, Hotel St James, Days Inn, then last of all the Sky Plaza Hotel. At 1:30am on 7th November 2012 a fire broke out, forcing the evacuation of 133 people. It has remained closed since. Very odd one this, stumbled into it by accident while taking some shots of the skyline from the car park. The place has a very Mary Celeste feel to it, sitting pretty much untouched since everyone fled during the fire. 

The hotel had a bit of a reputation in more recent years, here's a few glowing testimonials!

"The showers were so filthy I didn't get in for fear of getting out dirtier then when I stepped in. The beds were poor and one of the team was asked in reception if he fancied a girl for the night (at a price)!"

"As we pulled up the outside was scary and reminded me of the restaurant from the Simpsons that spins round."

"some of the other hotel residents were giving statements to police in the reception"

"People next to me were smoking joints and smell was all over my room too."

"The crowning glory was at breakfast the next morning - food good value but one of the assistants sneezed 2 or 3 times into his hands and the next minute was handling food to put out without washing his hands"

"When we returned to our hotel late on Saturday night we were CONTINUALLY harassed by people calling our room and knocking on the door with inappropriate suggestions, over 6 times we were bothered within an hour. We repeatedly called the reception desk for help, but we quickly became aware that it WAS the men at reception that were harassing us."

"The rest of the hotel looks and smells cheap and old. There are lots of dodgy looking middle aged men sitting around. The continental breakfast consists of toast [except the toaster was broken] cornflakes and plastic processed cheese [the sort you have to unwrap]."

"However on the morning we were leaving we discovered a blood stain on the mattress and a poo stain on the bottom of the bed. This wasn't a brown suspicious mark that could have been poo, it was definitely poo."

Video of the fire...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBqPiCkM81E[/ame]




DSC_0358 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0321 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0310 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0327 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0335 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0354 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0037 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0318 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0313 by Goldie87, on Flickr




DSC_0355 by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## RichardH (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice report. You can see its faded glory: it would have been the height of fashion when it opened.

Love the comments about it.


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for that. Sounds like a crazy place. Looks good in most of the pics, apart from the dining room reminds me of a school gymnasium. Nice to see it relatively unspoilt.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah great find!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## AgentTintin (Feb 24, 2013)

Unusual to see a place untouched by neds!


----------



## mookster (Feb 24, 2013)

That is clean! How long before the downhill spiral though...


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Feb 24, 2013)

i think it will take a while Mookie  

great shots goldie


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2013)

That's mad! Can't believe it's mint, great photos as usual dude!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cracking report so funny,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Malcog (Feb 24, 2013)

I have stayed in worse hotels than that in Leicester ! (Best Western in Wigston to name but one)


----------



## alex76 (Feb 25, 2013)

Cracking report goldie looks a nice place to have took the Mrs:nah:


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 25, 2013)

Brilliant stuff. And so rare seeing something un-chavved! Well done.


----------



## MCrosbie (Feb 25, 2013)

A couple from me 




Untitled by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Untitled by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Food by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Kitchen by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




YPD FILMS LTD by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr

More on the Flickr..


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 25, 2013)

brilliant photos pal good work


----------



## Big Bill (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks a good find!
Very close to me, so might have to grab a couple of me muckers and have a little deco myself!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice one!thanks


----------



## night crawler (Feb 25, 2013)

What happened, di devery one just go and not come back? Nice photos.


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 25, 2013)

Its a strange one for sure, everyone legged it during the fire and that was pretty much it. Its quite lucky the fire seemed to be contained in one small area, else it could have quite easily ended badly.


----------



## jacquesj (Mar 5, 2013)

I absolutely love this! Great pictures. I've just registered on the site, but if anyone is usually in the Leicester area, please let me know, i need a buddy. 
Also, contact me if anyone wants to do Corah & St. Margarets works sometime soon? i love it there


----------



## Solid State (Mar 5, 2013)

What an amazing place, just deserted and untouched like that.

I hope you watered those poor plants!


----------



## losttom (Mar 5, 2013)

Was a classy place, as goldie knows, I stayed there a few times......classy me.....


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 6, 2013)

Goldie cracking as usual but I think theres a load more to this!

sounds a daft question, but is there a large wilkos around the courner? GF


----------



## RichPDG (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice shots, Been here myself a few times and it's a change from the usual


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 7, 2013)

gushysfella said:


> Goldie cracking as usual but I think theres a load more to this!
> 
> sounds a daft question, but is there a large wilkos around the courner? GF





Sorry forget that last post, just looked through my old work report books I was thinking of the charles street tunnels running to the Lees Circle car park. sorry GF


----------



## djshelley (Mar 7, 2013)

*Abbey Road*

Wow... "The Carpark Hotel" Have been intreagued by this place since I used to go to Tesco's under the other Multistory carpark nearby (The first in the country as I understand!) back in the 70's. Always wanted to see inside and to be honest its better than I imagined. Doesn't sound like the service was to fresh mind, unless you need a dodgy hooker!

Thanks for sharing this and putting a decades old question to rest. Great atmosphere. Will have to park there next time I visit my mum.

Cheers!

DS


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol dude you need to read the FAQ !!


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

i didnt mean access to the building i was reffering to the area is it surrounded by bus lanes and 1 way systems etc:


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Mar 9, 2013)

yes leicester has excellent road and rail links 
even 2 small airports !


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 25, 2013)

great report...
love the hotel guest comments


----------



## hannahj03 (Mar 25, 2013)

The reviews this hotel received are fantastic - in a funny sense. The sad part is that it doesn't actually look a bad place.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 25, 2013)

Now this I do like a lot! Good work!


----------



## kathyms (May 17, 2013)

*Leicester*



Malcog said:


> I have stayed in worse hotels than that in Leicester ! (Best Western in Wigston to name but one)



I get sent to stay in cheap hotels with work and to some this is luxury the premier inn next to the station being the worse being served frozen food , we now are booked into the best western and I find it ok.


----------



## Anythn (May 24, 2013)

Is this still in decent shape or has it been taken over by chavs/ drug addicts?


----------



## MD (May 24, 2013)

its pretty well sealed now mate 
gates over the front doors


----------



## Anythn (May 25, 2013)

Oh I see, that's a shame.. Cheers mate


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 25, 2013)

I believe (from a reliable source) it's still doable. Same way we did it in April. Just have to look hard


----------



## Anythn (May 25, 2013)

Well I'll have to check it out then, thanks!


----------



## Catmandoo (May 25, 2013)

Anythn said:


> Well I'll have to check it out then, thanks!



Try not to broadcast that out too much dude.


----------



## Anythn (May 25, 2013)

Good point, cheers for the heads up


----------



## Mars Lander (May 25, 2013)

Good work lads cracking shots from both, looks a fab splore!


----------

